# skullcandy icons?



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

hey guys
im looking into buying some headphones that i can board with

unfortunately..or fortunately in some cases...i wear a helmet

and i was wondering if the 'skullcandy icon 2' will fit underneath a helmet


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

I always roll with buds. Smaller the headphones the bigger the character.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

what helmet do you wear? My Giro had skullcady replacement ear pads that i put in. Its so much better than ear buds. Most helmets these days have upgrade kits that you can purchase to put speakers in them.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I second that. I got a new helmet last year that had speakers in the ear pads. Now that I think about it I didn't even use them but they are there if I want to.....


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> I second that. I got a new helmet last year that had speakers in the ear pads. Now that I think about it I didn't even use them but they are there if I want to.....


lol


Speakers in the ear pads sounds like the best thing to do though 4 sure


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

nah im riding with a bern helmet and it doesnt have earphones built into it, and i dont relali wanan buy a new helmet

last time i went to the snow, i used just normal hear phones, but they would fall out way too much, and then it would be hard to get em back in

thats why i was thinking if i use the skullcandys and put them underneath the helmet...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

or get canalphones instead of earbuds


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

mattus123 said:


> nah im riding with a bern helmet and it doesnt have earphones built into it, and i dont relali wanan buy a new helmet
> 
> last time i went to the snow, i used just normal hear phones, but they would fall out way too much, and then it would be hard to get em back in
> 
> thats why i was thinking if i use the skullcandys and put them underneath the helmet...


here, get this for your Bern...if you shop around you can probably find them cheaper
Bern Men Hard Hat 8tracks Audio Liner | SnowShack.com


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Speaking as an experienced audiophile, Skullcandy headphones and buds sound like muffled farts through a tin can. Go with Klipsch S4s or I use Sennheiser 380 Sports for the waterproofing and they are more durable than most buds. If you want something that sounds good those are two of the best sounding buds I've heard for under $100. The Klipsch S4 actually sound better than most $300 earphones, but get some Sennheiser if you want more low end/bass. On Amazon Sennheiser 300s are like $20 or their waterproof version is about $60. They both come with ear pieces to fit in your canal and won't fall out. You can customize the rubber inserts for better sound and grip too.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anor said:


> Speaking as an experienced audiophile, Skullcandy headphones and buds sound like muffled farts through a tin can. Go with Klipsch S4s or I use Sennheiser 380 Sports for the waterproofing and they are more durable than most buds. If you want something that sounds good those are two of the best sounding buds I've heard for under $100. The Klipsch S4 actually sound better than most $300 earphones, but get some Sennheiser if you want more low end/bass. On Amazon Sennheiser 300s are like $20 or their waterproof version is about $60. They both come with ear pieces to fit in your canal and won't fall out. You can customize the rubber inserts for better sound and grip too.




What about jvc buds thats what I use


----------



## Slen17 (Oct 18, 2008)

haha, hey, i`ve had the same issue in the past. the solution: skullcandy icon CLIPS. they may be a lil older now, but they fit perfect under a helmet, n if u land upside-down, the top doesn`t go straight thru ur skull(literally skull un-candy but ya, their legit. than again, i also ended up getting some regular icons l8r...


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anor said:


> Speaking as an experienced audiophile, Skullcandy headphones and buds sound like muffled farts through a tin can. Go with Klipsch S4s or I use Sennheiser 380 Sports for the waterproofing and they are more durable than most buds. If you want something that sounds good those are two of the best sounding buds I've heard for under $100. The Klipsch S4 actually sound better than most $300 earphones, but get some Sennheiser if you want more low end/bass. On Amazon Sennheiser 300s are like $20 or their waterproof version is about $60. They both come with ear pieces to fit in your canal and won't fall out. You can customize the rubber inserts for better sound and grip too.


i couldnt agree more..skullcandy make probably the worst sound quality headphones but im planning on using the icons for other sports aswell.
thast why i cant go with the buds, cause they always fall out.

i figured if i could get the icons i can use them wen i run, and go under my helmet..
im not to worried about soundquality when im riding, i just want it there for something to listen to. and hte icons are the smallest (less bulky) headphones i can find

as for awsome headphones, i got myself some senheisser HD-25ii...THEY ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I would recommend over the ear headphones over buds or headphones. The over the head strap on those skullcandies will probably drive you crazy if you have a helmet pushing down on it.

I personally hate buds and can't stand the feel of something crammed in my ear. A lot of buds will just fall out too so if you were to go with buds I would get the ones that you have to cram in your ear and they have good suction. such as this type: CLICKY CLICKY

But like I said I can't stand the feel of those and they block out all the outside sound which I hate. I want to be able to hear what my friends are yelling at me or when people are coming up behind me so I don't cut them off.

So I go with these when snowboarding: Koss KSC75.
Check out the reviews on them. They have great sound quality for what they are, bigger speaker then any bud will have, and they are very light. I have used them snowboarding and jumping bmx bikes and they have never fallen off once. I used to wear them under my full face bmx helmet and they were very comfortable. Not sure how they would fit in a snowboard helmet since there is usually more padding in them to keep the cold out. After 5 minutes of wearing them you won't even notice they are on your ears. They are very cheap on eBay (can be had for around $20) and I usually have 2-3 pairs laying around for backups. I recommend you give them a try. Well worth the money!

If you don't think those will suit your needs I would check out some other higher quality over the ear headphones. I love over the ear headphones because I find them to stay on the best and they are the most comfortable.

Oh and like others have said.. Skullcandy headphones are know to have horrible sound quality. I have never tried them out myself though. If you want an over the head headphone design check out Sennheiser products cause they kick ass in the sound quality department. I own a pair of Sennheiser HD595 and they sound like heaven. However they are obviously not going to be good for snowboarding. I wouldn't go with the Sennhesier OMX 52 over the ear headphones though. The Koss KSC75s have much better reviews and sound quality compared to them.

Oh and be careful with buyin Sennheiser CX-300s on eBay. There have been a lot of fake ones going around. Just google fake Sennheiser CX-300s and you will find lots of info on the subject.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

yea i was considering over the ear headphones.
but the only thing with those is they irritated my the back of my ear, where the strap thingy was

i was using a shitty pair thou. and i suppose if the ear strap thingy is padded, itll probs be better

ill look into them.. Cheers


----------

